# crap pic of me but here u go



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crap pic taken over my shoulder in my bathroom with my phone lol!!

will get some good ones soon


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

good shape, excellent Baz keep up the good work.

However you need to loose the Bling .


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good there, DB! Good thickness in the lower back, i can tell you do you deadlifts! Shame about the chav bracelet tho :jerk: lol jk


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

decent back mate, rubbish pose though


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

u disapoint me mate, wheres the back acne that shows your a test-nutjob!

nah just kidding big & lean mate good going


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How much do you weigh DB?

I think its a good pose considering....how many pictures did you take before you got that one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice Mate, looking good but I like your avitar pick better.

Do that pose and post that.

Look pretty lean too.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Nice Mate, looking good but I like your avitar pick better.
> 
> Do that pose and post that.
> 
> Look pretty lean too.


Get the pose in your avatart done , till we see the progress brudda .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok mate will do one at the weekend..

weigh about 15st 8ish at the mo j.. about 5"10ish

lol carni.... u know i dont abuse drugs hence why i have no acne..and that i'm lucky!lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

That top stuff mate, heavy and lean. Impressed.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Your hair is too short. You look like Winger when he was in the Navy Seals back in '69.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Your hair is too short. You look like Winger when he was in the Navy Seals back in '69.


mmm sometimes u scare me timmy lmao!

thast a weeks worth of growth on my head mate!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Your head looks like my left testicle. That also has a weeks growth.

Balls aside, you're looking good. BUMP for the weekend pose pictures; most muscular etc...


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

baz do ppl say u look like the bloke from american history X? ive had that haircut a few times, including a month or so again, cant take it anymore as ppl kept saying i look like the dude,

its a double insult, one him being a nazi and secondly he looks a right ponce


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol carni na mate never been told i look like him u nutta!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice photoshop skills, skinny.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking realy good mate. Good shape and nice and lean. Get some more pics done.

Also where are your pics Big come on mate we have been waiting ages!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Big's avatar is actually his mugshot. He's downed so much of that GL Tren he's always on about that he's ended up looking like one!

 JK


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RobDog said:


> Looking realy good mate. Good shape and nice and lean.


cheers mate appriciated



Robdogggggggg said:


> Also where are your pics Big


yeah!! where are they matthew??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB, at least you can pan that shot down some so we can check out your ***AHEM***

You do look pretty lean tho.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

DB said:


> lol carni na mate never been told i look like him u nutta!


i hardly think thats fair then


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

last time i had that do, i got told i looked like Private Pile  , lol needless to say , thats why ive been cutting since .


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> baz do ppl say u look like the bloke from american history X? ive had that haircut a few times, including a month or so again, cant take it anymore as ppl kept saying i look like the dude,
> 
> its a double insult, one him being a nazi and secondly he looks a right ponce


My mate had a similar haircut and getting told he looked like Michael Stipe. Not sure if that's better or worse?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> ...i got told i looked like Private Pile  ....


Man I love that film, "its a jelly doughnut Sir" LOL


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

the full metal jacket... what a film "OI HOW TALL ARE YOU, 6 FOOT SIR.... I DIDNT KNOW THEY STACKED **** THAT HIGH"

"I BET U COULD SUCK A GOLFBALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE"

that film is proper funny, that guy is on some realy funny prank calls.. have a look at this site, go about half way down the page and click the "full metal jacket" pranks....... i guarantee u get a kick out of it

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/morepranks.shtml


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good DB mate, keep up the good work and get some more piccies up soon!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Your right mate, It is a [email protected] picture


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

HEH


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Looking good Barry but learn how to pose and buy a camera ya little sh!t 

No seriously, lookin big and cut

Gary


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL cheers gaz.. i'll remeber that next time u want a favor from me u little punk


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Look good mate.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Look lean mate


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

look good baz I would expect noting less tho


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lookin good mate, get some better pics up though


----------

